# Horsewatch: Horse theft - plaited mane, have you seen this?



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

I've read several threads about horse theft - all dreadful! I just thought 'd pass on the following link I found on line:

The Courier - Horse owners warned mystery plaiting may signal thieves

The plaits are usually very small. Although it relates to Scotland, this sign has been seen all over the country.

Horsewatch run a missing/stolen horse register:

Stolen Horse Register

Always worth checking the register if you are thinking of buying a horse you don't know.

Horsewatch : UK Horsewatch Alliance


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i had my horse stole then found her ! was told to go to court to get it bk what has this world come to!!!!!


----------

